# floor lamp build thread as promised



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

and again I will explain first then come pics 
1. already had a cedar log cut so attached the rail guide for my chainsaw mill and cut off the quarter rounds. Then cut the beam into a 4x4 only got one board besides it :thumbdown::sad:.

2.The next day I started by tracing the 4x4 onto the second base section. Routed out most of the mortise then finished it with a chisel. Decided that it wasn't good enough so raised the router and routed around the mortise to make a step.

3. Now I'm in the sanding process and will be there for awhile. The 4x4 post has a lot of good figure and knots. sorry for the quality of the pics I might have to steal my fiances camera and figure out how to use it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

one more pic but more to come here in a few minutes


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

More pics. By the way the first base portion is a large oak cookie. It's the only thing I had big enough to work, with out cutting one of the granddaddy cedars down. Do you think that it will compliment the cedar or make it look bad?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the rest. Shame you so far away, I'd come and watch you at your craft.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's looking really good Tommie. I like how you mortised the timber in the base. How are you going to do the wiring? Are you drilling a hole the length of the log? 

Oh!!!!! Do you see a resemblance here? Laughing!!!!









You. 










Me. 
Lol.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol you never know, a lot of my family live up north haha. Yeah gotta drill a hole and have no fear I am using conduit


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol you never know, a lot of my family live up north haha. Yeah gotta drill a hole and have no fear I am using conduit


Yea were twins. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> It's looking really good Tommie. I like how you mortised the timber in the base. How are you going to do the wiring? Are you drilling a hole the length of the log?
> 
> Oh!!!!! Do you see a resemblance here? Laughing!!!!
> 
> ...


You guys and your toys, just making me jealous lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

man you should get one they are a lot of fun. And they would help you get blanks for your lathe!!!! A lot of work though you can only get about four to five logs milled in a day, and that is solid working no coffee breaks or nothing.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking at about $2000 for a decent chainsaw here. One day I hope it will happen.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

good lord I only paid 350 for my 24inch echo and INO its the next best thing to stihl saws


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I have a stihl 026 pro got for around$400 back in 2001 and still works. New carb 2 years ago. 
And I have a stihl magnum 441 both with decompression valve. Got that for $900 ish 5years ago and still strong.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Got the rough sanding done on the log. I'm gonna wait till I get a new grinding disk tomorrow and do some power sculpting on it. Then I'lldo the finish sanding on it. Oh and I bought some conduit today it already has wires and all.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

forgot the pics my bad


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

conduit:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking great man!!!! Can't wait for more. Gotta love the dust from the grinders don't ya? 
Wear protection. Not that kind, laughing!!!!
Eyes,ears, and lungs.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol if I can get the old wheel off of it. The damn thing is stuck on and its been on there for at least a year so it is on there. I have soaked it in wd40 so hopefully in the morning it will come off. And I will wear protection lmao


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol if I can get the old wheel off of it. The damn thing is stuck on and its been on there for at least a year so it is on there. I have soaked it in wd40 so hopefully in the morning it will come off. And I will wear protection lmao


Lost something somewhere? The old wheel off what?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Lost something somewhere? The old wheel off what?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


oh Dave didn't you know that this is one of those new trailer lamps, you hook it onto your truck so you can always see behind you, all the rage here in Texas lmao. No the old wheel off of my grinder want to do some power sculpting on it I'm probably going to put way too much labor into this for 150 dollars, but I'm having fun.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well I can't get the wheel off no matter how I try. So back to sanding hope to get it all rough sanded today. I will hopefully post pics before work if not then after


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> well I can't get the wheel off no matter how I try. So back to sanding hope to get it all rough sanded today. I will hopefully post pics before work if not then after


Are you turning the nut the right way 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol I really really hope so or I'm going to feel stupid


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lefty loosie, righty tighty. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

more pics I have two more but I can't get them to send to my email :thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I really like the holy block base. 

On a serious note, do you supply these with a lampshade or something.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

on this one no, but I figure that if I make enough to sell at a flea market, craft fair, or bazaar I may have to and the cinder blocks are my work bench I'm in almost the same boat as you when it comes to a shop


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I told the guy who is buying this one that I couldn't supply the lamp shade for $150 dollars I would have to charge more. He said that it was Ok he had one from an old lamp he could use. Hey Dominick since it's just you Dave and me on this thread I figure that we can speak freely haha. I would like to learn how to carve you should post a tutorial on here someday


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tutorial sounds good


I'm in and out today, 08:30 and I've already moved 1200 recycled bricks by hand. 

Maybe I could use one of your lamps to work into the wee hrs. (Just said that so I'm still on thread lol)

Does $150 include delivery, I can provide my own shade too 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I told the guy who is buying this one that I couldn't supply the lamp shade for $150 dollars I would have to charge more. He said that it was Ok he had one from an old lamp he could use. Hey Dominick since it's just you Dave and me on this thread I figure that we can speak freely haha. I would like to learn how to carve you should post a tutorial on here someday


I kinda did, but not a total step by step process but the basics. 
I've been busy with these mallets and drill press restoration I haven done one in awhile. I just picked up 6 new carving tools today at woodcraft. Once I'm done with the drill press I may do another. 
Here's the ones I did awhile back. Not sure if you've seen it? 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/relief-carved-panels-41064/

Here's part two. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/relief-carved-panel-take-two-41300/


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Shoot Dave, I wish I could. You know what yall should move to Texas there is a house with a shop next door for rent $650 a month. I can talk to my landlord and he will probably waive the deposit since you would be coming all this way. Then I will build you a lamp lol

Dominick, no I hadn't seen those thanks.

By the way thanks both of yall for following the thread


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If my wife had all her kids from here's at home I would consider it. Rather buy than rent though. What is a house worth to buy in those parts.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well in town you can get by with around 60 thousand for a good house me I'm looking at houses out in the country with acreage at least 15 so I can get the tax exemption I'm looking at around 80-120 thousand


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good Tommie. I like the mortised base, especially how you stepped it. 
On another note, I live in the country with a 1900 sq. ft house, which appraised for around 50,000. In town , it would appraise for more of course. But I refuse to live in town. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

oh holy crap someone else has joined us lol. In all seriousness thanks bud keep checking in I'm gonna try and get a lot done tomorrow :thumbsup:

Edit: do you have any acreage???


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie said 
By the way thanks both of yall for following the thread. 
Your welcome, but that's not to say I'm paying attention. Laughing!!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Tommie said
> By the way thanks both of yall for following the thread.
> Your welcome, but that's not to say I'm paying attention. Laughing!!!!!!


Paying attention to what.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

this is the crappiest day... I finally got the wheel off the nut was counter clock wise got the new one on and then guess what happened. My grinder went out


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> this is the crappiest day... I finally got the wheel off the nut was counter clock wise got the new one on and then guess what happened. My grinder went out


........ to the movies?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> this is the crappiest day... I finally got the wheel off the nut was counter clock wise got the new one on and then guess what happened. My grinder went out


What kind if grinder was it? And don't tell me horror freight. Lol
That sux Tommie. Hope you can recover from that.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

it was a mikita from the early 90's so it has served me well and yeah I'm going to borrow my dad's ryobi Saturday. I'm hoping to have this done next week, around wednesday


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> h I'm going to borrow my dad's ryobi Saturday. I'm hoping


I don't have to buy him a Makita Sunday lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dadgumit Dave, I forget where all the commas go. lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok so I'm bored. I'm gonna go and cut the key shelf, will post pics when it gets daylight. I'm also going to drill it tomorrow so more excitment to come lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok so wood working at night is a little bit creepy. I just flipped out when I looked up and saw my trash can, I thought it was a person standing there lol. My name is Tommie and I'm a wimp


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

pics of the key shelf. I cut the cookie with a 1/4 inch end mill and mortised the support in an 1/16 of an inch into the timber, just enough for some glue. also one more pic coming soon as it gets to the email


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

and the underside of the key shelf


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> ok so wood working at night is a little bit creepy. I just flipped out when I looked up and saw my trash can, I thought it was a person standing there lol. My name is Tommie and I'm a wimp


My son is Tom Tom, is he a wimp too 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol I hate the dark in town. It don't freak me out in the country, all that is out there are animals. but in town there are people and they scare me a lot worse than animals lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh and Dave it just occurred to me. That is kind of a joke here in the states, at the beginning of aa (alcoholics anonymous) meetings they say my name is _____ and I have a problem. Hence "My name is Tommie and I am a wimp" not that funny anymore lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Come on Tommie man up!!!!! Don't be afraid of the dark......you are the dark!!!! Lol
Looks like you made Some progress. Looks good. How long has that cookie been dried? Just hoping it don't check and open up on you. It's looking so pretty and tight sitting there. Un fortunately not much you can do.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

that cookie I have had sitting in my room for around 8 months. Along with four other that are waiting on me to do something with them. I think we are safe:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Really? No checks in it? What species is it? And how was I'd dried?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

it had one large check and two small ones, but I cut those out to fit around the timber. As far as species, I have not a clue. They are the ones that are more or less weeds. I have about a million of them in dad's pasture. I can take a pic today of a living one if that helps. and they were just stacked and stickered in my bedroom all this time. We do keep a lot of heat going though and a fan in the room so that may have helped.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

*I screwed up bad*

well it happened the worst thing that could happen I drilled thru the side of the dang timber I think I can hide it with a dutchman I will have to glue it up after I run the conduit thru though :wallbash:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awe Tommie!!!! Dog gone it!!!! Why did you do that? Looks like a bowtie is in progress. Take a break and get an ice cream cone. Then come back to it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah I'm sittin here chillin and drinkin some coffee trying to calm my nerves trying really hard not to freak the heck out man I can not believe I screwed up this badly


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Awe Tommie!!!! Dog gone it!!!! Why did you do that? Looks like a bowtie is in progress. Take a break and get an ice cream cone. Then come back to it.



a six pack sounds better at this point than icecream haha


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like you need a Farmers Union

I get the my name ......, if I had heard you say it it would have made immediate sense. Some times you just don't read something the same as it is written.

Shame about the drilling, looks so good too. The pics didn't come up at my last sign but saw it straight away this time. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah I have calmed down now. I am still kinda worried about the dutchman though because I have never done one but I will master it. What don't kill you makes you stronger. do yall got any advice on these?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/farmersunion

A Dutchman, is that one of those now tie looking patches?











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah they are normally used to stop checking but I'm hoping I can just use one as a patch and the farmers union thing looks purty tasty are they good


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> yeah they are normally used to stop checking but I'm hoping I can just use one as a patch and the farmers union thing looks purty tasty are they good


Best ice coffee in australia IMHO

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

The Dutchman isn't too hard to do. I just cut out a bowtie, trace it onto the wood, and cut it out with router and chisel. It can be done with just a chisel, just takes longer.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's one I put on my cedar wall. 
Oh and I don't blame you for freaking out at night. I do that sometimes too. It's looking good. I like the shelf. How many hours you got in this?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

honestly its just a guess but I think around 15 hours


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

a little bit more when you count milling


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

it's kinda hard to figure. Because I go outside work, come in get warm visit with Chellie and repeat that all day long. ON a side note, I got every thing except the log finish sanded up to 240. I also got the log power sculpted I will start assembling tomorrow. I was trying to make it look like someone chopped it down with an axe


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

oh and Dom here is a pic of the type of cedar I think it may be mountain cedar or mountain red cedar


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> oh and Dom here is a pic of the type of cedar I think it may be mountain cedar or mountain red cedar


What was for tea? Now you got me hungry.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol the woman made me some chocolate chip cookies, if that's what your talking about...Sorry about the dirty table guys.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol the woman made me some chocolate chip cookies, if that's what your talking about...Sorry about the dirty table guys.


You only gotta be sorry if there's none left

Build looking good so far btw.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks man I'm afraid no updates today I slept most of my day away so hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I think Dave was referring to the needles. Boil them in water to make tea. 
No updates? Come on Tommie, to many cookies for you? Laughing!!!!


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

great, I came here to look at a cedar lamp, and now I want a cookie


and for some reason, I am getting a strange urge to go pick needles from the evergreens in the yard and boil them....


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok so got the conduit ran through the timber. Also got the dutchman glued on (can anyone spot my mistake) lol. I wasn't thinking about the thickness of the dutchman verses the depth of the mortise, I guess you would call it. So now after the glue dries I'm going to have to take the belt sander to it. I also just started on sanding the log from where I had power sculpted it, and it dropped about 10 degrees and started hailing. So due to my lack of a shop I am done for the day


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

sorry I always forget to post the pics on the first one


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking fine, that is an awesome looking 'on - off' switch 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Looking fine, that is an awesome looking 'on - off' switch
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


loll


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok guys here are some videos

http://youtu.be/wAmT7-pIlas

http://youtu.be/PUo-b0jQEEA


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

they are fixing the video but I expect it will still be poor quality sorry bout that anyway so I'm almost there


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I will post actual pictures tonight when I get home and take all the walmart bags off:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok well when I was moving it inside just now the damn key shelf decided to fall off so back to the drawing board on that one:furious:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

pics. Btw that is epoxy squeeze out on the dutchman


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking fine, must be close now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Looking fine, must be close now.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm gettin there. I have some hand sanding to do and then finishing and adding the hardware did you watch the videos?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> ok guys here are some videos
> 
> http://youtu.be/wAmT7-pIlas
> 
> http://youtu.be/PUo-b0jQEEA


Hell no - someone's dubbed your voice and put an American accent on your video. 

Nice to hear and see you, get an idea of who my sparing partner is. 

Love the clamping, red felt or whatever is a good touch, could not see the detail on the Dutchman. Video was a bit grainy but I like that you put it up

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I'm gettin there. I have some hand sanding to do and then finishing and adding the hardware did you watch the videos?


Videos - what viseos

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

lol yeah I thought my phone took better video. and yeah I thought the same about your video, I wasn't sure what I was expecting but the Aussie accent threw me off for a minute lol. Oh and that is more than an American accent it's a southern draw that I am very proud of (joke), although I didn't realize it was that bad until I heard my self on video :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol yeah I thought my phone took better video. and yeah I thought the same about your video, I wasn't sure what I was expecting but the Aussie accent threw me off for a minute lol. Oh and that is more than an American accent it's a southern draw that I am very proud of (joke), although I didn't realize it was that bad until I heard my self on video :laughing:


Nothing bad about it, gives individuality, mind you - you probably sound similar to all your neighbours

Wish I had the old gravel sounding accent of my grandparents, a real oka one

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

nah contrary to popular belief the draw varies from person to person. I only know two people that can rival mine


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I don't particularly think of myself as having an much of an accent, do you think it is strong? Not sure if you watched my review on the centre saver pen mandrel, I do a bit more talking in that but there is a bit of wind too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice videos Tommie. A little sketchy but good. 
Still trying to understand the clamping thing. 
Still don't know why some epoxy those bowties in? I just use wood glue. 
Oh and that red stuff that your putting on the bottom, looks like felt. Laughing!!!!! 
Can't wait for more.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice videos Tommie. A little sketchy but good.
> Still trying to understand the clamping thing.
> Still don't know why some epoxy those bowties in? I just use wood glue.
> Oh and that red stuff that your putting on the bottom, looks like felt. Laughing!!!!!
> Can't wait for more.


well it is rougher than felt and has a scratchy back side. I couldn't figure out how to clamp the key shelf on, so I tied some walmart bags around it. As far as epoxy I just thought it would be stronger than wood glue. Maybe I was wrong that was the first time Ive ever done a dutchman?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I don't particularly think of myself as having an much of an accent, do you think it is strong? Not sure if you watched my review on the centre saver pen mandrel, I do a bit more talking in that but there is a bit of wind too
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


honestly bud you are the only Aussie I know so maybe it just sounds strong to me :thumbsup:... I did date a girl that was from Australia back in high school, but she was a military brat so technically American born in Australia.... I have an overwhelming urge to make a down under joke since I mentioned her, but since this is a family forum I will refrain :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> .... I have an overwhelming urge to make a down under joke since I mentioned her, but since this is a family forum I will refrain :laughing:


Pm me

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

So how have you fixed the key shelf Tommie? A strap clamp would work. Or a string with a tourniquet type holder. Like a stick twisted at the back. By the way your accent sounds like mine, I feel at home listening to it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well Ray I just now fixed it. I went to dad's house and borrowed some rope and tied the dang thing on, literally just now. Other than that I had a really good day. I went out to dads with J.B. aka. bonanza35 and we cut him up some nice big chunks of Osage, and a small blank of mimosa to see how it turns... So all yall go and bug the crap outta him to post pics of what he makes with it. He gave me a massive walnut log to mill and then me and Chellie went and picked up Elizabeth and went and looked at some houses. I think we found one we like.

pics coming soon


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

pics of today... since everyone puts a tape measure to everything .....lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Drinking mimosa's and measuring your wood Tommie. Laughing!!!! What's going on down south that we don't know? Lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Drinking mimosa's and measuring your wood Tommie. Laughing!!!! What's going on down south that we don't know? Lol


what happens in Dixie stays in Dixie :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> what happens in Dixie stays in Dixie :laughing:


Ill be whistling Dixie all the way home. Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Is that your granddaughter. She is too cute, off to fire training shortly should be back in a few hours.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Is that your granddaughter. She is too cute, off to fire training shortly should be back in a few hours.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


yep that is her bud


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

How is the lamp coming.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

got the key shelf on and I'm about to put the hardware on I will post some pics tonight or maybe in a lil bit if I have time


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I got some more pictures. I got the cord hooked up. I also glued the upholstery on. Then inspiration hit me, so since the design is up to me I did it. Have no fear it isn't sharp I took my file to it and blunted the tips:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

one more. On the others pictures I put the front and back side of the upholstery so maybe yall could see what it is.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I need one more fencing staple right dead center on the front. hey what can I say when it's rustic it's rustic......:blink:lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I need one more fencing staple right dead center on the front. hey what can I say when it's rustic it's rustic......:blink:lol


Tom Tom Tommie, lookin fine

Seeing the virtually complete lamp reminds of one I saw many months ago. Did you ask advice on how to run a cable thru a lamp pole which had a slight bend to it. I suggested a lathe, a steady, and a long drill bit. Was that yours.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Tom Tom Tommie, lookin fine
> 
> Seeing the virtually complete lamp reminds of one I saw many months ago. Did you ask advice on how to run a cable thru a lamp pole which had a slight bend to it. I suggested a lathe, a steady, and a long drill bit. Was that yours.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Umm I may have but I don't remember, but yeah I made another cedar floor lamp a little bit before Christmas. I hate to say it but this one is wayyyy better than the one I gave as a present though,


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's looking good Tommie. Just wish the pics were better to see. How much more do you have left to do?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> It's looking good Tommie. Just wish the pics were better to see. How much more do you have left to do?


Not much bout to head to wally world and get a package of washers and put the lighting hardware on. Then finishing it with poly, and then I borrow Chellie's camera and figure out how to use it and upload pics from it... I have to get some coffee in my gut first or I'm useless


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. Ready to see 'er lit up.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

working on it right now just gotta get some music goin


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

*It's aliiiiivvvvee !!!!*

Ha I got it put together now it's time for poly. The problem is it is all misty and foggy outside, not exactly optimum weather for finishing.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Do you have a designated work space? Or is it outside?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

right at the moment it's next to my entertainment center in the living room but my "shop" is the front porch :thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> right at the moment it's next to my entertainment center in the living room but my "shop" is the front porch :thumbdown:


Why not use a water base wipe on poly then? Easy to use and less smell from oil base. Dries fast.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Chellie will kill me if I spend any more money at the moment lol. And I just bought a new quart of oil based, but no worries. I put it in the bathroom and put a coat on turned on the heater in there and shut the door.... I hope no one has to go to the bathroom for awhile :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I got two coats of poly on it now. I think it will be ready to go Friday or Saturday!!!!!!! I will steal Chellie's camera tomorrow and have a photo shoot. by the way it looks like there is no finish on one side of the timber, there is it must be the light. I just saw that picture and had to get up and run out side and look I thought I had missed it lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good man!!! I'd like to see the whole thing.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Tomorrow I will steal her camera and hag up a sheet and take several pictures :thumbsup:. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I am kinda of worried about selling it though. I have the down so all of the materials are paid for, but I haven't been able to get a hold of the guy for the last two days:thumbdown:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cedar can do that to you. It'll soak up some poly. Looking good man.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Cedar can do that to you. It'll soak up some poly. Looking good man.


+1 ray.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lovin it Tommie. It's been worth following.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you very much Dave and Everyone.. This has been an excellent day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

by the way just barely done with my first paying job and I already have another . it's a hope chest


Hey Dave where you at bud I think it's somewhere near 8 pm on Thursday there


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> by the way just barely done with my first paying job and I already have another . it's a hope chest
> 
> Hey Dave where you at bud I think it's somewhere near 8 pm on Thursday there


Hope chest? Cool!!!! Sounds interesting. 
Ill be hopefully watching. Lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hope chest? Cool!!!! Sounds interesting.
> Ill be hopefully watching. Lol



Yeah I'm going to start milling this weekend. I have till April 6th to get it done. Other than dimensions and they want her name inlayed in the top design is entirely up to me!!!

Btw as soon as I find the cord to her camera I will post pictures of the finished product. It may be around 2 or 3 though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Yeah I'm going to start milling this weekend. I have till April 6th to get it done. Other than dimensions and they want her name inlayed in the top design is entirely up to me!!!
> 
> Btw as soon as I find the cord to her camera I will post pictures of the finished product. It may be around 2 or 3 though.


Maybe when you get paid for the lamp, you can buy your own camera. Lol
Seems like you have to wait on hers all the time. 
Just saying man!!!!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

nope I finally found where she keeps it it is in her night stand... and the money from the lamp is going towards an actual engagement ring :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> nope I finally found where she keeps it it is in her night stand... and the money from the lamp is going towards an actual engagement ring :thumbsup:


Engagement ring? Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> by the way just barely done with my first paying job and I already have another . it's a hope chest
> 
> Hey Dave where you at bud I think it's somewhere near 8 pm on Thursday there


Sorry I was away, for a couple of needles from the quack - almost swallowed a bee that got in my water bottle while firefighting yesterday. I at it out but it stung me inside my lip on the way out. Kept getting mick jagger jokes. Anyway the needles wiped me out. About to start work now, got a big day ahead of me.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hope we're invited to the wedding 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

*It's done.*

Yep everyone here is invited to the wedding, when we decide when that is lol. I'm trying to upload the pics but it isn't working for some reason. I think they are too big but I can't figure out how to re size them.?? It just says upload of file failed


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Pics of chellie? We've already seen you. We wanna see who your marrying for approval. Lol
Oh it's done!!!! Cool.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Pics of chellie? We've already seen you. We wanna see who your marrying for approval. Lol
> Oh it's done!!!! Cool.


Lol not of Chellie although I will get one if ya'll want to see her. But I have pics of the lamp on the computer I am trying to resize them to be able to post them here :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Lol not of Chellie although I will get one if ya'll want to see her. But I have pics of the lamp on the computer I am trying to resize them to be able to post them here :laughing:


You can show me the lot, Chellie and the lamp. How has your ..... Oh your weekend has only just started, mine is 1/2 over

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> You can show me the lot, Chellie and the lamp. How has your ..... Oh your weekend has only just started, mine is 1/2 over
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


lol alright then I will get a pic of her also and yeah my weekend is about to start I am about to head out to the country and find as many dead cedars as I can one thing about this drought we have had I don't have to kill many trees lol see yall tonight


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy crap I didn't get it re sized. I just cropped it down, but here is one I will post the rest tonight


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> lol alright then I will get a pic of her also and yeah my weekend is about to start I am about to head out to the country and find as many dead cedars as I can one thing about this drought we have had I don't have to kill many trees lol see yall tonight


Cool!!!! Pics we like pics. Laughing!!!! 
Even though this cedar is dead, I'm sure there's still moisture in them. How are you going to address that issue? Mill then let dry? I know dry cedar usually has a low MC than green, just curious. Is it aromatic cedar?
Edit: lamp looks really cool. 
When do you deliver it to costumer?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lamp looks great Tommie. Congrats on your engagement.

Dave that must have hurt. Are you allergic to bee stings?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Holy crap I didn't get it re sized. I just cropped it down, but here is one I will post the rest tonight


At last. Now that's what I'm talking about! The finished thing top to bottom. But wait ..... Where is your model to show or off?

Nice work Tommie, looking forward to your next build

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Lamp looks great Tommie. Congrats on your engagement.
> 
> Dave that must have hurt. Are you allergic to bee stings?


Yeah was rather uncomfortable. Fortunately not allergic but needles from the quack mocked me around for a bit.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Cool!!!! Pics we like pics. Laughing!!!!
> Even though this cedar is dead, I'm sure there's still moisture in them. How are you going to address that issue? Mill then let dry? I know dry cedar usually has a low MC than green, just curious. Is it aromatic cedar?
> Edit: lamp looks really cool.
> When do you deliver it to costumer?


Well I did tell the customer that there was some risk of it shrinking.. But I think that has already happened because you saw how tight the key shelf fit , well when I finally got around to attaching it it didn't fit as tight. There was a good 1/8 inch opening on either side. I fixed this by mixing sanding dust with epoxy and filling in the spaces. Anyway as far as aromatic...? It does smell purty dang good. And he is supposed to show up at 10 am tomorrow to pick it up. On a side note I thought it might be a good idea to start a portfolio of all my finished projects.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

A big thank you to every one who followed this thread :thumbsup::smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea a portfolio would be nice. You can put them in your album for all to see. I like when I can click on a member and see his/her work. It's nice to see.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep you gotta make an album of your work (says me who only has a family album)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

